# PA Decisions...



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Our band (hard rock trio) will now be rehearsing in a nice basement space, and we need to buy a PA (just for vocals). The space is quite large, and I've looked already at lots of stuff online. My budget is about $500. I could buy right now one of the two following setups at the same price. For my purposes (just vocals really, and not to take out for gigs or anthing), which would you recommend?

1) Yorkville YX15P active speakers with stands included

2) Yamaha STAGEPAS 500

Thanks!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

No experience with the Yamaha system, but they typically make decent stuff for the money. I have a pair of passive YX15s - very versatile speakers and durable.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

mixer amplifier+speakers+filles+micro | pro audio, recording equip | West Island | Kijiji


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

The Stagepas system has everything you need. You will need a mixer to use the active speakers which will give you more inputs and effects (FX).

I should add that I do like the 15" speakers on the YX15PC's. I've also used a Stagepas 300 and was pretty impressed with it.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Guitar101 said:


> The Stagepas system has everything you need. You will need a mixer to use the active speakers which will give you more inputs and effects (FX).
> 
> I should add that I do like the 15" speakers on the YX15PC's. I've also used a Stagepas 300 and was pretty impressed with it.


All my vocal effects will be coming from a dedicated vocal effects pedal do I'm not do interested in that aspect. But the stage pas may add future flexibility for adding the bass drum, acoustic guitar, backup vocals, etc. it seems that you would suggest I go for the Yamaha right?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Base on the speakers, I don't think you get as much level or bandwidth out of the Yamaha system, something that may matter depending on how loud you want to practice. The Yamaha does come with a mixer (powered in this case), and the speakers could be repurposed as monitor speakers down the road. 

You will need a mixer with either system. You can't really just plug a mic into the powered speaker, it wants to see a line level signal. But you will only need a passive mixer for the Yorkvilles as the speakers have the power amps built in to them. You can find something, especially used, for $100 if you don't need too many inputs or any effects. 

Here's an example of something that would work initially for you. They call this an 8 channel mixer, but in reality it has two mic inputs and a 3 stereo line inputs. The number of mic inputs is what's really important. But this is where you will set the gain and eq of your mics before they hit the speakers.
Mackie - MIX Series 8 Channel Compact Mixer


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

isoneedacoffee said:


> All my vocal effects will be coming from a dedicated vocal effects pedal do I'm not do interested in that aspect. But the stage pas may add future flexibility for adding the bass drum, acoustic guitar, backup vocals, etc. it seems that you would suggest I go for the Yamaha right?


Not really suggesting anything. That's your choice. Here's a post from another thread that outlines what you can do with the active speakers if that helps with your decision.
Who Is Using An All Digital Rig? - Post pics too of course!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I've been watching this thread as I've been considering a PA purchase myself. I'm kind of leaning towards a passive mixer with powered speakers because that way you can always upgrade the speakers to a higher wattage if necessary. The fact that you no longer have to worry about matching the speakers to the board is a huge plus as well imo. I'm just not sure how many inputs I would (eventually) need on a mixer.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> Base on the speakers, I don't think you get as much level or bandwidth out of the Yamaha system, something that may matter depending on how loud you want to practice. The Yamaha does come with a mixer (powered in this case), and the speakers could be repurposed as monitor speakers down the road.
> 
> You will need a mixer with either system. You can't really just plug a mic into the powered speaker, it wants to see a line level signal. But you will only need a passive mixer for the Yorkvilles as the speakers have the power amps built in to them. You can find something, especially used, for $100 if you don't need too many inputs or any effects.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply and the link to the mixer. As for the line level, my vocal processor (Helicon) has the option of a line out, so for now, I would be okay.



Guitar101 said:


> Not really suggesting anything. That's your choice. Here's a post from another thread that outlines what you can do with the active speakers if that helps with your decision.
> Who Is Using An All Digital Rig? - Post pics too of course!


 Thanks, that's interesting stuff!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2016)

Early/mid 80's, basement band.
We used a Traynor YGL3 for vocals and when we needed extra mics, I picked up this little unit. 
Worked for us. 
I still have it.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

My advice, save a little more, pickup a pair used yorkville NX10c and a simple little mixer. Then when you have more money and want to put the kick in grab a sub of some kind. Much more versatile and better for your money in the long run. Then you have great monitors if you have a gig and need to rent/buy bigger mains. 

A 15" speaker will do no favours to you in a basement environment, too big and the stage pass are limiting, though the better choice.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Pewtershmit said:


> A 15" speaker will do no favours to you in a basement environment, too big .


Thanks for the advice. Can you expand on this idea? Why is a bigger speaker a problem in a basement?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2016)

Not sure if this would suit your needs?
or how far it is to you.

2 peavey speakers model 115tls $350. Hawkesbury.
2 stands
2 25 foot extension cord
1 amplify peavy Xr 684 2x200 watts


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jun 13, 2014)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Thanks for the advice. Can you expand on this idea? Why is a bigger speaker a problem in a basement?


The larger the speaker the more distance you get from it, the "throw". Which at short distances, i.e. In a Jam space, your going to get more reflections, and other problems due to the fact that the larger the speaker the slower it moves, all Resulting in a muddier tone.
You don't need the lower frequency response when your doing just vocals as you should cut the bass on your vocal channels anyway, so in your situation your not utilizing the pros of using a 15 in any way.

If you end up using it for more things like kick and such, running a sub will alllow you to use a crossover and send just the mids and highs to the mains, allowing them to become more efficient


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Pewtershmit said:


> The larger the speaker the more distance you get from it, the "throw". Which at short distances, i.e. In a Jam space, your going to get more reflections, and other problems due to the fact that the larger the speaker the slower it moves, all Resulting in a muddier tone.
> You don't need the lower frequency response when your doing just vocals as you should cut the bass on your vocal channels anyway, so in your situation your not utilizing the pros of using a 15 in any way.
> 
> If you end up using it for more things like kick and such, running a sub will alllow you to use a crossover and send just the mids and highs to the mains, allowing them to become more efficient


That's super helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2016)

Makes sense.
Forget about the ad that I linked.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I've been using cheap 15's (wharfdale's) in basement bands since I got them 12 yrs ago. No mud, they work fine in all sorts of environments. Acoustic gigs being the exception where I prefer 12's or 10's. My p.a. is a phonic 710 powered mixer and passive 15" wharfedale's. I've dj'd with them, put modelling amps through it and done some small shows and they work fine. For practicing in the basement with a band it's great, speaker placement height make a big difference so get some stands. I was cheap and had them on the floor for years, best move I made was getting stands.

Of the 2 choices you listed I would go with the powered speakers. More power per side. And you can upgrade a cheap unpowered mixer down the road for less dough than new speakers.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, for me throw distance is as much in the overall design of the speaker and cabinet than the actual driver size. The YX15s are designed to work as monitors or mains. Yes, they are probably muddier than, say, 12s, but I've never had a problem with clarity. 

Personally, I prefer stand-alone amps to both powered speakers (too heavy) and powered mixers (not scale-able).


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree with the last two. Box design has far more to do with throw than speaker size (which obviously does play some part, but it's not the be-all and end-all).

Lots of hi-fi speakers use 15" drivers for bass/midbass. They aren't long throw by design. My Meyer UPA-1A's are longer throw than your run-of-the-mill small PA speaker (they were initially designed as underfill for a flown rig of MSL-3's), and they are 12" and horn/compression driver. Just too broad of a brush to say 15's won't work for that. They have for decades.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I ended up getting the Yamaha stagepas 500 at a great price. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

Pewtershmit said:


> My advice, save a little more, pickup a pair used yorkville NX10c and a simple little mixer. Then when you have more money and want to put the kick in grab a sub of some kind. Much more versatile and better for your money in the long run. Then you have great monitors if you have a gig and need to rent/buy bigger mains..


I run a pair of yorkville NX10C powered monitors. They are among the best sounding drivers I have ever used for vocal / acoustic guitar application.
Great as a stand along speaker for vocal use.
I also have a yorville powered sub with a centre mounting pole which both monitors mount to. Very compact, huge sound. My small Allen and Heath ZED10X mixer rests on top of the powered sub so no cables running along the floor.
I call it my "Big Bose rig"


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

So I use my 2 Yorkville NX-55P's (12"+horn 550watt powered)for rehearsal & small gigs.
Anything bigger I rent a sub & an extra NX or a E10P for monitor.
Thru a Mackie 12ch mixer

Sent from my other brain.


----------

